# venison in the smoker



## twistertail (Dec 29, 2009)

I've got a neck roast in the smoker right now.  The plan is to smoke it till it gets to about 150 or so then wrap in foil and take up to 200 or so and try to shred it and have bbq sandwiches for lunch.  Never tried this so not sure how it will turn out.  I know it wont pull like a pork shoulder but I hope it will get tender enough to shred up.  Anyone try this before?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have never tried it because I don't hunt but I do get some venison each year for things like sausage and stuff. I have never heard or received a neck roast but I'm always willing to try just about anything.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

Have not done a neck in the smoker, but have put many of them in the oven as a neck roast. I think you have the right approach to this, should come out pretty tender and pull pretty good. Keep us updated.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 29, 2009)

I would just worry about it drying out...when you foil are you going juice it with something?  I'll definitely be following this, the boy shot bambi this year and we have a roast that I want to smoke...


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 29, 2009)

Have smoked neck roasts in the past and your approach is a good plan.  

Good Luck,  John


----------



## twistertail (Dec 29, 2009)

Turned out good, not great but everyone was happy and its all gone.  When I wrapped in foil I brushed on some bbq sauce.  It came out pretty tender and good flavor and it did pull, of course nothing like a pork shoulder but was able to pull most of it off the bone.  I think I'll stick with the crock pot for the neck roast, since you pretty much have to cook it till it falls off the bone, cant realy slice it, and the crock pot does a geat job.  However I will try a boneless roast some time and just cook to 150 or so and then slice.


----------



## twistertail (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess you could smoke it to 150 and then put in a crock pot and cook till it all falls of the bone?  Might make for some good soup stock also...hmmmm


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 29, 2009)

Personally I don't like trying to take venison to high temps to me theres just not enough fat content. I think your crock pot method might be best for that particular cut smoking it some first might be interesting


----------



## twistertail (Dec 30, 2009)

Had some venison back straps today, wow they were AWSOME.  Put a little rub on some and some cajun seasoning on some, smoked at 225 till they got to 150.  Much better than the neck roast.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 31, 2009)

ya the neck roast can be very tough. crock pot is a good place for them.


----------



## bassman (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't bother with neck meat other than to strip off what I can and throw it in the burger pan.


----------



## wvtommy (Jan 10, 2010)

Start by boning out the neck roast and removing all the fat and glands. Brine overnight in salt water then rinse and pat dry. Water smoke hard and heavy @ 250 for 3-4 hrs then (here is the secret part) double wrap the meat in heavy duty aluminum foil with water to steam the meat and to finish cooking it. Salt and pepper to taste. YUMMY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Taking out the bones helps it cook faster and the fat can give a strong nasty flavor if not removed.
The front shoulders of deer also work well using the same process.


----------

